# Shimano



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Anyone buy and use one of the new 2014 models? If so, what's your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I have not.
Several older that have yet to wear out....
Most are now made in Malaysia and I have plenty now that were - except for the trend to cheapen up & skip the 2nd spool many never used (I sure do) they still should be pretty good. What are you lookin' @ NOW Raymond???
:evilsmile


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a couple 9' North Fork 5 weight blanks I will be turning into light trout spinning rigs over the winter for next years season. Thinking a couple Saros in the 1000 size would fit the bill.  Anyone still made in the US?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

LOL...
I think a few Penn reels are - but probably nothing as small as you'd want.
The Saros would be a nice rig me thinks.


----------



## g6463 (Mar 2, 2009)

i have last years model shimano sienna 500, and 1000. for my crappie poles i like them a lot very light and smooth drag.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll refrain... I will say the best U.L. spinning reels IMO are Daiwa's.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

You know me Ray, whenit comes to spinning i have tried them all....and shimano is as good as any, better than most....trout?.geez you're planning on attending the sportsmans shows and the ponds there aye?:evil:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Well if it isn't the Shamester. Hope all is well. We know you already found the pot of Gold at the end of the rainbow. So have you found that frying pan of Walleye? :lol: You know your word is as good as gold with me shamey. Ponds? The kids would put me to shame. You ought to try trouting with us sometime. No graphs to watch, no smell of gas, and no idiots in your drift. Listen! Whats that sound? It's the sound of an eagle in the distance, a cardinal singing, a grouse strumming and a trout eating a bug off the top of the water. It's my relaxation. :lol: Drop me a PM when you get a minute, get me up to date on your escapades.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ranger Ray said:


> I have a couple 9' North Fork 5 weight blanks I will be turning into light trout spinning rigs over the winter for next years season. Thinking a couple Saros in the 1000 size would fit the bill.  Anyone still made in the US?


Pfluger patriarch in that size weighs like 5oz. Pretty much lightest out there. Great match for extra lite or small stiks. Extra smooth and long lasting.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Lets see I bought :::

2 Stradic CI4 1000
2 Stradic CI4 2500
3 Curando I 


I love them all and like all my shimano will sever me for many many years.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Careful..... don't step in the Shimano.....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

METTLEFISH said:


> I'll refrain... I will say the best U.L. spinning reels IMO are Daiwa's.


Same here. I have had no luck with Shimano spinning reels. I have Stradics that didn't make it a year. Meanwhile my most used spinning reels are Daiwas with a million miles on them. The finish may be worn and scratched, but the guts are still smooth......


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a Daiwa and a Pinnacle ultra lights that have worked well for a number of years and actually landed some pretty big fish on them.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Check out the cabelas brand reel. It's made by diawa and it felt amazing for the cost. Right around 150 iirc


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Check out the cabelas brand reel. It's made by diawa and it felt amazing for the cost. Right around 150 iirc


Sorry, IMO their junk and I would never buy another Cabela's branded reel, a lot of it due to the fact if you try to get service, they have no idea who made the reel for that year class. I just threw it out and chalked it up to a lesson learned.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW, my kid wanted a reel for his ML spinning rod that would toss a small body bait a mile. He picked this with the large arbor for smooth line flow.
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Pro-Qualifier-Spinning-Reels/product/10205014/

After he had it for a year of LSC smallie fishing I was so impressed with it this year I got one for another ML rod. So far so good. I don't know how they would stand up to hard chargers like steelhead.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Same here. I have had no luck with Shimano spinning reels. I have Stradics that didn't make it a year. Meanwhile my most used spinning reels are Daiwas with a million miles on them. The finish may be worn and scratched, but the guts are still smooth......


Same here, I thought I was the only one who's Shimanos didn't last. Very disappointed in them... I've slowly replaced all of my spiining reels with Daiwa and the cheaper Pfluger models. Okuma too.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I like Okuma too - but I also service my own reels, so maybe you guys are rough on things??
:lol:


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

ESOX said:


> Same here. I have had no luck with Shimano spinning reels. I have Stradics that didn't make it a year. Meanwhile my most used spinning reels are Daiwas with a million miles on them. The finish may be worn and scratched, but the guts are still smooth......










UBDSLO1 said:


> Same here, I thought I was the only one who's Shimanos didn't last. Very disappointed in them... I've slowly replaced all of my spiining reels with Daiwa and the cheaper Pfluger models. Okuma too.


Don't step in the shimano.. lmao 
I've had a similar experience with 2 stradics. Love my old Daiwas. But I haven't been able to pry that patriarch out of my hands for the last 3 years.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have used my MLZ 20 reel for over 30 years and it still keeps on ticking....


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Interesting all those relating issues with Shimano are on the Stradic. Maybe an issue with this particular model?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> Interesting all those relating issues with Shimano are on the Stradic. Maybe an issue with this particular model?




I am thinking this Shimano stradic issues are from the one year they had some major issues with them. That was well over ten years ago. 

I have owned just about every brand out there. And while I worked at the Big C Shimano was the least returned reel per amount sold followed by Daiwa. These are the top two top reel brands out there period. 

There is different price points where different brands have quality options but when you look at a companies complete offerings these two have stand outs at every level of price.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good post Justin! 
Those are my 2 go-to brands as well, I just have some 20+ year old Speed Master 2500's I _still use _for perch on the ice, so I have accumulated more of that brand over the years - and I think about 8 Spirex 2000/2500 that treat me good.

I have a pair of Okuma RTX30's that have been stealing some serious air time due to the 6.6 oz. carbon fiber though - I must confess....

Thanks Percha Man! :lol:


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

I myself have mostly Shimano's 
10 Stadic's in 1000 & 2500's and i've yet to have a problem with one of them

For the BS 
I have Citica's all the way to a tricked Mentanium MG DC 
There just soild reels
The fav's would be the 50MG's (small reel) or the Cronarch D models 
You can't buy them any more and I could sell them for more then I paid for them 

I did pick up 2 of the New Chronarch 150 CI4's
Nice reel, smooth and it's small and light
The Curado would be the bargin these days

My advice would be
My best buys have been when there's a new model coming out
If you like the old model they sell at bargin prices
The FI stadic's with 2 spools went for 100 to 140 bucks
The d models went for around 200
And both of them reels used sell for that these days
I only wish I could have found more of the D's

Plus if you need service
Shimano has a service center
I sent all of the 50MGs in this past spring
for 25 bucks a reel they replaced they cleaned them and replaced the gears and bearings for no additional cost.

It's the best reel company out there
And there's a reel in all price points


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I bought a Symetre last spring.. Hasn't seen a ton of use but so far so good.

I also just got one of those RTX 30's Robert.. Per your recommendation 
I'm not quite sure what I want to put it on yet though... Thinking it may end up on one of my ice rods here shortly


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The bearings on Okuma's take some "break in" Bryan, but the drags are great right out of the box - I have two of the RTX30's but could easily see a few more coming off the brown truck when I get some debts knocked down a bit - lots of unexpected bills this year and some inaccurate, bad advice from an attorney got us a little "bonus" from the IRS...


I have been using them for eyes this past season & last fall, and they sure are a joy to hold @ 6.6oz.
THANKS PERCHA MAN!!
:yikes:
I've been infected!!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> The bearings on Okuma's take some "break in" Bryan, but the drags are great right out of the box - I have two of the RTX30's but could easily see a few more coming off the brown truck when I get some debts knocked down a bit - lots of unexpected bills this year and some inaccurate, bad advice from an attorney got us a little "bonus" from the IRS...
> 
> 
> I have been using them for eyes this past season & last fall, and they sure are a joy to hold @ 6.6oz.
> ...


That's why I love the patriarch at 6.3oz. I see the rtx is half the price. Looks like I'll have to try one. And yes it'll make it to the 13 ice rod in no time.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> That's why I love the patriarch at 6.3oz. I see the rtx is half the price. Looks like I'll have to try one. And yes it'll make it to the 13 ice rod in no time.


Check WalmartDOTcom for a great price Killa - and don't blame me for buying more of them!!!

:lol: :evilsmile


----------

